# Fluted jig for router



## mikebuild (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey all,

Trying to make some flat fluted trim for a project. I need the grooves to end short of the ends of the material, so I'm using a plunge base on my router. I have stop blocks clamped to the ends of the material and am using an adjustable guide on the router. The problem I'm having is in keeping the router from wandering. Even when traveling in the correct direction, it still wants to pull off the guided edge. I've seen adjustable jigs that keep the router set to both sides of the material ... any other ways of accomplishing this?

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Attach another rail on the other side of your work piece. Don't pinch it to hard though. If you have a Router Table this is a better option as you can ride fence and put a feather board to stay inline. Draw lines on board where you want flutes to stop and lines on fence at left and right of bit. Remember to keep moving so you don't have a sanding nightmare with burns

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mikebuild said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Trying to make some flat fluted trim for a project. I need the grooves to end short of the ends of the material, so I'm using a plunge base on my router. I have stop blocks clamped to the ends of the material and am using an adjustable guide on the router. The problem I'm having is in keeping the router from wandering. Even when traveling in the correct direction, it still wants to pull off the guided edge. I've seen adjustable jigs that keep the router set to both sides of the material ... any other ways of accomplishing this?
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


Heres kind of a quick and dirty jig. You can add more bearings to make it a bit more stable. Uses a large hole in the center to avoidhaving to attach it to the router, just use a guide bushing for control.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Check out my thread here for when I was having similar fun.


----------



## mikebuild (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Ended up making a simple jig/guide that rode atop the workpiece. Worked really well. The only problem I had was that I ended up with some burn at each end. Now I'm trying to figure out the best way to sand this out. Other than that your ideas/suggestions worked perfectly. :thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------

